
The Origins of Policing in the United States - fortran77
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/the-origins-of-policing-in-the-united-states/
======
Finnucane
Here is a comprehensive history of slave patrols in the US:

[https://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674012349](https://www.hup.harvard.edu/catalog.php?isbn=9780674012349)

